
Wal-Mart (?) Plans to Market System for Digital Health Records - ksvs
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/11/business/11record.html?_r=1&em
======
Skeletor
I have my own start-up in the health care software space and it is a little
disturbing to see the rush of companies coming into the space and trying to
grasp for government funding attached to Obama's stimulus plan. However, it
will probably only be good news for any company already working on healthcare
software to have a lot of money and interest coming into the market.

